
What's your preference? Single- or Multi-tenant identity? - BryanGiese
https://fusionauth.io/blog/2018/12/03/single-tenant-vs-multi-tenant
======
robotdan
I always feel you're giving up some security when you go mutli-tenant saas.
But the convenience is hard to beat.

Also, I find it is getting more difficult to even find software that can be
installed and managed locally. I think there is still a decent market for
security software running local and not pushing it out to the "cloud".

